# Studium / Fernstudium



## gingele (24 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Forumskollegen,

ich wollte mich mal über euren Bildungsgrad fragen.

Der Grund ist der, das ich momentan bei den Admins arbeite, der Firma Uhltronix, aber ich die Fachhochschulreife gemacht habe und ein Studium in aussicht habe. 

Jetzt will mich Markus und Joe nicht ziehen lassen, und bieten mir alles mögliche damit ich bleibe. Jetzt würd mich es mal interessieren was ihr so gemacht habt und ob jemand erfahrungen mit einem Fernstudium hat und ob dieses auch positiv angesehen wird.


----------



## jabba (24 Oktober 2007)

Hallo gingele,

ist ja schwierig zu antworten, sonst wird man noch vom Admin gelöscht  .

Ich hab nur zwei jahre studiert, dann hingeschmissen, wieder gearbeitet,
bin dann in die Automatisierungsbranche gewechselt, und hab dann den Meister gemacht. Damals war ich auch am überlegen den Meister in Abendschule zu machen, ich hab aber den Job geschmissen einen Kredit aufgenommen und habe das in Vollzeit gemacht.

Der Hintergrund war, wie es wohl fast allen hier geht, man ist sehr belastet, gerade in kleineren und mittleren Firmen, wenn Dir die Uhl's Unterstützung zusagen, ist es wirklich wichtig, das die Dir die freizeit geben wenn Du die brauchst, und nicht die Firma. Ich war damals auch sehr eingespannt mit Überstunden , Montage usw. das wäre dann voll in die Hose gegangen.
Also nebenbei zu studieren ist ein Knochenjob, und Du musst Dir überlegen ob Du für die ganzen Jahre, die auf Dich zukommen bereit bist auf sehr ... sehr viel zu verzichten.
Ich will das nicht generell schlecht machen, aber die Firma kann Dir nur eine Hilfe bieten, Du musst das mit sehr viel Ehrgeiz und Durchhaltevermögen stemmen, das ist nicht einfach.
Im Gegenssatz dazu, hast Du zwei Lehrmeister die Dir zur Seite stehen.

Die Entscheidung wird nicht einfach sein..


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ein Mittelweg dazu wäre ein BA-Studium. Eine 
Zulassung ohne Abitur ist schwierig aber möglich.

Zum Fernstudium gehört doch ein großer Zeitaufwand und
eine noch größere Selbstdisziplin - und auf eine Lerngemein-
schaft muss man meist auch verzichten.

Beim Studium muss man sich mit einer ganzen Menge 
Theorie herumschlagen. Das bringt zwar eine gutes 
Hintergrundwissen (erkennt man oft erst später), aber
wenn man schon mal mit beiden Beinen im Berufsleben 
gestanden hat, tut man sich mit der Theorie vielleicht 
etwas schwer.

Vielleicht sind auch die FHs in Folge des Ingenieurmangels
etwas flexibler geworden und bieten ein Teilzeitstudium an,
d. h. eine Verlängerung der Regelstudienzeit.


----------



## zotos (24 Oktober 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> Hallo Forumskollegen,
> 
> ich wollte mich mal über euren Bildungsgrad fragen.
> ...



Meiner reicht nicht aus, um den Satz zu verstehen. Wie ist denn Deine Antwort auf die Frage an Dich? ;o)

Ich bevorzuge die Vollzeit Form bei einer Ausbildung. Was nicht bedeutet das ich jetzt Theorie und Praxis trennen will.

Ich habe mich für die Technikerschule in Vollzeit entschieden. Da konnte ich mich 100% der Ausbildung widmen. Eine Klasse hat eben auch den Vorteil das man von einander lernen kann. Die Schule hatte (bis wir da waren ;o) ) einen sehr guten Ruf.

Ich kenne Deine Ausgangssituation nicht und hoffe das der Markus als Chef nicht so aufbraust wie hier im Forum ;o) Aber ich denke wenn Du mit Deinen beiden Chefs redest kann das das in Teilzeit/Fernstudium ein erfolg werden.


----------



## gravieren (24 Oktober 2007)

Hi

Ich habe meine Techniker in Teilzeit beim DAG-Würzburg gemacht.

Das waren sehr harte 4 Jahre.

Mein Betrieb kam mir mit 14 Tage BIldungsurlaub pro Jahr entgegen.

Auch etliche Bücher konnte ich mir in der Firma hierfür kaufen.
(Dürfte diese aber NICHT Privat behalten, sind nachwievor in der Firma als "Nachschlagewerk)


Hauptansporn war eine Planstelle als Angestellter, Bedingung: Nach spätetstens 5 Jahren musste ich den "Schein" vorlegen.

Besetzen konnte ich die Stelle sofort, das Geld gab es jeweils 1/4 der Gehaltserhöhung / Jahr.


Alternative:  Montage ins Ferne Ausland.  (Bei "Versagen")


----------



## gingele (24 Oktober 2007)

Danke erstmal für eure Tipps und Meinungen.

Also ein BA-Studium will ich eigentlich ausschließen, da ich eher denke das ist was für Leute die keine Ausbildung gemacht haben und direkt vom Abitur studieren. Das finde ich gut wenn man auch direkt von der Schule kommt, aber ich hab ne Lehre und zwar nicht viel aber doch etwas Berufserfahrung. Sprich ich kann nen Schraubenzieher bedienen (für alle die ein BA-Studium machen, ist nur so ne redensart also nicht böse gemeint).

Ich weiß eben nicht wie das Arbeitsleben Leute mit Fernstudium, sprich FFH Darmstadt oder sonstige Anbieter beurteilt. Wenn man das wie kein Studium ansieht dann bringt das auch nichts.


----------



## e4sy (24 Oktober 2007)

also... ich habe zwei varianten (vollzeit/abendform) abgeschlossen...

dir sollte bewußt sein, dass es einen heiden aufwand darstellt, neben einer vollzeitstelle zu studieren. dazu gehört eine menge selbstdisziplin. aber wenn du es letztlich innerhalb der regelstudienzeit schaffst, zeigen sich arbeitgeber meist beeindruckt und wissen es zu schätzen (zeugt von leistungsfähigkeit).

bei einem fernstudium verzichtest du auf eine ganze menge "annehmlichkeiten", wie schon erwähnt wurde, wie die lerngruppen und dem damit verbundenen push-effekt.


fernstudium neben der arbeit halte ich für sehr hartes brot... 
respekt vor jedem der das in der vorgegebenen zeit schaft (außer er hat einen echten 8 stunden arbeitstag) *gg


----------



## Exmexx (24 Oktober 2007)

Also ein Fernstudium speziell das bei der PFFH ist akkrediert somit schonmal gleichzustellen mit einem Präsenzstudium.
Soweit zur Theorie.
Zu der Frage nach der Beurteilung eines solchen Studium wirst du immer unterschiedliche Meinungen hören. Der eine wird es akzeptieren der andere eben nicht. 
Kannst du aber grundsätzlich gleichstellen mit der Thematik dass der eine Personaler die TU Dresden, der andere die TU München und wieder ein anderer die TU Darmstadt usw. favorisiert.

Um deine Frage nun endgültig zu beantworten. Dieses Studium ist staatlich anerkannt, von der ZFU akkrediert und führt zu einem richtigen Diplom. Von daher kannste damit eigentlich nichts falsch machen.


----------



## maxi (25 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
da wir einige bei uns ind er Frima haben und auch in meien Bekanntenkreis einige gerade diesen Weg gehen:

Schaut man sich den Studienplan udn die Lehrgänge des Bachelor of Engeneering Automatisierungstechnik an ist da wirklich nur das 5. und 6. Semester richtig interessant.
Die ersten 3 Semester sind die absoluten Grundlagen.
Teilweise weniger als in manchen Lehrberufen (Industrielektroniker, Telkommunikationstechniker)

Wie währe den für dich ein berufsbegleitender Bachelor? 
Das ist dann wie eine besonders intensive Lehre.
Mit Markus und Frank vermute ich hast du da auch die Top Ansprechpartner und Cheffs für diesen Weg.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, glaueb die dauer ist 7 Semester für Berufsbegleitenden. Wovon du das erste ja eh schon praktisch hinter dich gebracht hast.
Dann hast du wie eine Lehre jetzt 3 Jahre.

Später kannst du dann den Master of Engneeering machen oder einen anderen Master (Kombination mit Wirtschaftsjura oder Arts ist da recht gut und gerade sehr gefragt) Dauer ist 4 Semster, Vollzeitstudium.
Wobei im Lehrplan auch so manche Lücken versteckt sidn die dir zwischenzeitlich etwas Arbeiten lassen, bzw. du wirst nur auf maximal 25 Stunden die Woche kommen, da kannst du dann noch 20 Stunden arbeiten.


----------



## plc_tippser (25 Oktober 2007)

Fernstudium ist der Hammer, aber machbar.

Aber, kannst du nicht mit Markus zusammen nächstes Wochenende die Prüfung für den Meister oder Techniker machen? Formelsammlung reicht.  

[log out]

anonymus


----------



## maxi (25 Oktober 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Fernstudium ist der Hammer, aber machbar.
> 
> Aber, kannst du nicht mit Markus zusammen nächstes Wochenende die Prüfung für den Meister oder Techniker machen? Formelsammlung reicht.
> 
> ...


 
Meister ist schon richtig häftig.
Aber was du nicht benötigst ist eine Formelsammlung, die kannst du bis zur Prüfung alle auswendig.


----------



## zotos (25 Oktober 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Fernstudium ist der Hammer, aber machbar.
> 
> Aber, kannst du nicht mit Markus zusammen nächstes Wochenende die Prüfung für den Meister oder Techniker machen? Formelsammlung reicht.
> 
> ...



Suuuuuuuper!

Da kommen die Erinnerungen hoch.


----------



## gingele (25 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

@all
Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Tipps, Ideen und Meinungen. Ich find das echt super das ihr so kräftig postet!!!

@maxi
Ist ein berufsbegleitender Bachelor ein BA-Studium?

Und Markus und Frank sind nicht meine Chefs, weil ich Frank bin, schön wärs zwar mein eigener Chef zu sein  , aber Markus und Joe sind meine Chefs.


----------



## maxi (25 Oktober 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @all
> Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Tipps, Ideen und Meinungen. Ich find das echt super das ihr so kräftig postet!!!
> ...


 
Hab morgen wieder eine Bachelor da, ich Quetsch ihn jetzt für dich mal ordentlich aus


----------



## gingele (25 Oktober 2007)

das wär super


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Oktober 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> Also ein BA-Studium will ich eigentlich ausschließen, da ich eher denke das ist was für Leute die keine Ausbildung gemacht haben und direkt vom Abitur studieren. Das finde ich gut wenn man auch direkt von der Schule kommt, aber ich hab ne Lehre und zwar nicht viel aber doch etwas Berufserfahrung.



OK, da ist was dran. 

Bei der BA habe ich natürlich an Uhltronix als Ausbildungsbetrieb 
gedacht. Da könntest Du dort bleiben und gleichzeitig eine 
akademische Grund-Ausbildung (Bachelor) machen. 

Und wie maxi geschrieben hat kannst Du bei Lust und Laune 
noch den Master dranhängen.


----------



## maxi (25 Oktober 2007)

Ich habe auch mal eine Frage dazu.

Kann ein Meister und Techniker eigentlich direkt in das Master?
Dann aber nur TU oder? und nicht FH?


----------



## Exmexx (25 Oktober 2007)

Nein geht nicht.
Der Master setzt ein akademisches Studium voraus!


----------



## PeterEF (25 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Kann ein Meister und Techniker eigentlich direkt in das Master?
> Dann aber nur TU oder? und nicht FH?


 
Weil Meister gleich Master 

Der Meister kann das Abitur als Zugangsvorraussetzung zum Hochschulstudium ersetzen - für ein Masterstudium ist aber zwingend der erfolgreiche Abschluß eines vorgehenden Bachelors notwendig.


----------



## Tenlegs (25 Oktober 2007)

Ich habe Technikerschule in Abendform gemacht.

Würde ich im Leben nicht nochmal so machen. 4 Jahre in einer anderen Dimension gelebt.

Heute würde ich wahrscheinlich in den Sack hauen, und die Tagesform wählen.

Oder aber Fernstudium an der Fernuni Hagen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## maxi (25 Oktober 2007)

Frage: Was soll dein ein Meister und/oder Techniker beim Bachlor erlernen? Sein wissen / können übersteigt ja die Anforderunegn des bachlors sehr weit (Laut Studien/Ausbildungsplan BA).
Jedenfalls wenn er den Stoff der ersten 3 Semester nicht kann sollte er seinen Schein/Titel zurück geben, weil das wirklich pipifax ist.
Was etwas verwunderlich ist, die VDE/IEC und Werkstoffkunde/technik gibt es beim BA überhaupt nicht nicht. Verstäerkertechnik nahezu keines.

Bein ing. ist es klar, da macht er je nach Bundesland das Studium mit 6 anstelle 8 Pflichsemestern. Zu Bachelor und Master ist jedoch nichts konkretes zu finden.
Es soll bei einen Studium ja auch darum gehen ein Wissen zu erlangen.
Sieht man sich den Inhalt des AMsters an ist hier wirklich einiges Interessantes und Neues enthalten. Dieser richtet sich auch wieder an den aktellen Stand der Technik.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Frage: Was soll dein ein Meister und/oder Techniker beim Bachlor erlernen? Sein wissen / können übersteigt ja die Anforderunegn des bachlors sehr weit (Laut Studien/Ausbildungsplan BA)...


 
Siehe dazu hier.

Grundsätzlich halte ich es für positiv, dass wir so viele
verschiedene (Aus-)Bildungsmöglichkeiten haben. Ist 
doch für jeden etwas dabei.


----------



## maxi (26 Oktober 2007)

Danke Gerhart.

Ich habe dort etwas gefunden.


> Da du ziemlich vom Techniker überzeugt bist und auch für die Besserstellung des Technikers kämpfst, weiß ich nicht, wie ich das auffassen soll. Es fehlt nicht nur das Wörtchen (Fach)Hochschule und der akademische Titel, sondern auch die Breite und die Tiefe an Fach- und Grundwissen, die einem Ingenieur vermittelt wird.


 
Die haben da das Rad neu erfunden  Beim Studenten sind also die Räder runder als beim Techniker *fg*
Das mit der Breiteund Tiefe an Fach und Grundwissen finde ich immer lustig. Ich behaupte das der Techniker wesenltich mehr Fachwissen hat.
Und was Grundwissen anbelangt schiebt die Physik einfach eine Grenze. 
Wer elektromagnetsche Felder und Kapazitäten, sowie Dioden und Halbleiter vesteht hat einfach das perfekte Grundwissen.
Die haben 2 Semester Elektrotechnik und müssen nach deren Aussage schon alle die reinen Teslas sein 

Also kommt bei jeden Ingemier ein Tesla raus, weil deren gehemes Grundwissen noch viel Tiefer und detalierter geht als das von allen anderen. 

Kenne diese Keheimnisse schon 
Die Meister machen auch imemr allen weiss, dass nur sie sich mit der VDE (+BGV, Brandschutz und Bauverordnung) auseinder setzen können und nr sie wirkliche Kabelberechnungen durchführen können. Das ist genau das gleiche Thema. 
In der VDE steht für jeden das gleiche und auch zumindest fast immer auch so definiert das es keine Auslegungssache gibt.


Mir kommt langsam eher der Gedanek hier soll kein technisches Wissen vermittelt werden sondern Schichten wie in einer Hirarchie bzw. wie bei der Bundeswehr aufgebaut werden. 
Manschaftsgrade / Offiziere / Oberst / General
Arbeiter die Manschaftsränge und die Feldwebel
Meister und Techniker sollen die Leutnant bis Hauptmann Spielen
Ingeneur die Major bis Oberst Ränge
Dr. dann die Generäle 

Ich kann persönlich nicht spontan abschätzen ob diese Strukturen notwendig sind.


----------



## PeterEF (26 Oktober 2007)

Ich möchte mal Dein Gesicht sehen, wenn Du im OP-Saal auf dem Tisch liegst und die Oberschwester den Arzt nach Hause schickt um selber das Messer in die Hand zu nehmen - das entsprechende Fachwissen traut sie sich ja zu und zugeschaut hat sie auch oft genug.....


----------



## Kniffo (26 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin der Meinung, wenn du eine Fachhochschulreife hast dann solltest du die auch nutzen. Deine Zukunftschancen werden sich dabei sicher nicht verschlechtern ...

Ein Fernstudium würde ich dabei nicht empfehlen. Für BWL mag das gehen und auch eine gute Alternative sein, für ein technisches Studium wird das ein hartes Brot. Die meisten der 40% die ein Studium aufgeben machen das, weil ihnen der Elan fehlt. Wie lange hält man das da wohl durch, wenn man nicht mal mehr gezwungen ist etwas zu machen?

Gutes Gelingen


----------



## maxi (26 Oktober 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal Dein Gesicht sehen, wenn Du im OP-Saal auf dem Tisch liegst und die Oberschwester den Arzt nach Hause schickt um selber das Messer in die Hand zu nehmen - das entsprechende Fachwissen traut sie sich ja zu und zugeschaut hat sie auch oft genug.....


 
Hallo PeterEF,
den Vergleich finde ich mehr als hinkend.
Möchte mal den Cheffarzt sehen wenn der Blutabnehmen soll, den das Fachwissen traut er sich ja zu. Dies sind einfach 2 gänzlich unterschiedliche Sachen von denen du sprichst, wie von Kunst und Arbeit. 
_Kann der Arzt auch Wurst machen?_


Ich habe ja die behauptung aufgestellt das durch ein Studium nicht mehr Grundwissen und weniger Fachwissen vermittelt wird als bei einen Meister / Techniker. Weil einfach nicht mehr Grundwissen da ist und wir die Grenzen der derzeitigen Physik kennen und diese für alle gleich sind.

Vergleiche als ein Beispiel doch einmal die Diodenberechnung / Tabellen der Ausbildungsunterlagen des Techniker mit denen des Bachelors. Als schnelles weiteres Beispiel; Die kompletten Ausbildungsunterlagen bei Techniker und meister zum Thema elektrischen Feldern und Kapazitäten umfasst etwa 270 Seiten. Die des Bachelors of Engeneering 27 Seiten inkl. Gliederung. Da wirst du schnell verstehen auf was sich meine These begründet.


----------



## gingele (26 Oktober 2007)

@kniffo
in dem Punkt hast du recht, man ist dann nicht aufs Studium angewiesen.


Aber wenn man so ein Fernstudium zu zweit macht, eventuell wär das der Fall, zieht der eine denn anderen mit falls dieser keine Lust mehr hat, und umgekehrt.

Hat von euch jemand ein Fernstudium mal gemacht?

Außerdem hab ich gehört, weiß zwar nicht ob das stimmt, man stellt lieber einen Ing von der FH mit 4,0 ein als einen Ing Fernstudium mit dem schnitt 1, da die Fernhochschule ihre Prüfungen selbst gestalten kann und wenn man besser abschneidet kommen auch mehr Leute? 

Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht Vorstellen da es ja staatlich geprüft ist, aber ich weiß es nicht wirklich.


----------



## Kniffo (26 Oktober 2007)

Also sorry maxi, aber deine Vergleiche hinken ebenfalls.

Zunächst möchtest du sagen, auf welchen Bachelor du dich die ganze Zeit beziehst. Bachelor, Bachelor (FH), Bachelor (BA)?

Zum anderen kannst du nicht das Hauptbrot des Meisters mit dem Grundwissen eines Bachelors vergleichen. Elektrische Felder müssen im Studium nicht bestimmt sondern berechnet werden - Tabellen sind dazu generell überflüssig.

Ich möchte deinen Techniker mal sehen, wie er die Gleichung zur Bestimmung des Poynting-Vektors herleitet. Dass er auf seinem Gebiet mehr Ahnung hat steht außer Zweifel und der Poyting-Vektor ist in dem Fall auch völlig unwichtig. Aber studieren tut man im allgemeinen nicht, weil man einen bestimmten Job ausführen möchte. Wenn sich der schnöde Student nach 5 Jahren SPS-Programmierung einfallen lässt doch noch zu promovieren oder in die Forschung zu gehen, wird er seinen Poynting-Vektor evtl. schon brauchen.


----------



## Kniffo (26 Oktober 2007)

@gingele

Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Prüfungen werden in Unis und FHs auch nicht zentral erstellt (die erstellt auch nicht die FH sondern der Prof. selbst).

Aber was wär für dich der Vorteils eines Fernstudiums? Und um welches Studium soll es sich überhaupt handeln?


----------



## Exmexx (26 Oktober 2007)

@gingele
Also bei uns in der Firma waren es ähnliche Gründe wie bei dir. Wir haben uns entschlossen lieber den Leuten die sich weiterentwickeln möchten das ganze berufsbegleitend anzubieten und zu finanzieren als das sie uns den Rücken zu drehen. Einer schreibt nun momentan seine Diplomarbeit.
Über die Akzeptanz so eines Fernstudiums wird du wie gesagt immer unterschiedliche Meinungen hören. Aber das dies leichter oder sogar kaufbar sein soll ist absoluter Unsinn. 
Anbei mal eine Leistungsübersicht der PFFH für das Jahr 2006! Daran wirst du sehen das es keineswegs so ist, dass alle und jeder besteht.


----------



## gingele (26 Oktober 2007)

Der Vorteil eines Fernstudiums wär weiterhin zu arbeiten, ich würde größere Projekte und mehr Kompetenz bekommen. Doch da ich noch ein "Greenhorn" bin und ich zum Studieren gehen würde, wäre ich dann bei komplexeren Sachen einfach nicht tragbar. Momentan ist es noch eine sehr junge Firma und ich hätte die Chance eine "Führungsposition" zu bekommen wenn wir mehr Mitarbeiter in der Zukunft hätten. Außerdem ist der finanzielle Aspekt sehr lukrativ.

Der Vorteil in einem Studium an einer FH ist ganz klar der das ich mich voll und ganz darauf konzentrien kann. Ich habe direkt einen Ansprechpartner der mir helfen kann, außerdem finde ich diese Variante seriöser.


----------



## gingele (26 Oktober 2007)

Achso der Studiengang der mich Intessieren würde heißt               *Elektro- und Informationstechnik Fachrichtung Automatiesierungstechnik*

dies ist eine Bachlor Variante, dies gibt es noch beim Fernstudium als Diplom angeboten (natürlich auch als Bachlor)


----------



## plc_tippser (26 Oktober 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> Achso *Elektro- und Informationstechnik Fachrichtung Automatiesierungstechnik*
> 
> quote]
> 
> dieser scheint mir besonders auf Maxi zugeschnitten zu sein


----------



## Kniffo (26 Oktober 2007)

@gingele

Na das ist quasi genau das was ich grad mache (als Diplom/Uni).

Sicher ist ein Studium temporär ein großer finanzieller Rückschritt, von daher mag dein Angebot verlockend klingen -  aber um dann beides in den Sand zu setzen? Also ich würde mir so ein Studium parallel nicht zutrauen.

Zur Not sollte es vielleicht auch möglich sein, ein Fernstudium zu beginnen und wenn du merkst es wird zu viel, kannst du immernoch an eine FH wechseln und versuchen dir bereits bestandene Kurse anerkennen zu lassen.

Aber wie gesagt, ich würde das mit Vorsicht genießen. Die Frage ist, wie weit unterstützt dich deine Firma darin? In der Prüfungszeit heißt es 1,5 Monate richtig rocken - da ist im Grunde keine Zeit für arbeiten. Ich habe mal den Fehler gemacht für jemanden einzuspringen. Das ist in so einer kleinen Firma gefährlich (wir waren zu viert). Die Arbeit wurde mehr, die Prüfungszeit drängte, der Kunde drängte und mein Chef drängte.

Wenn du durchfällst und das Studium nicht schaffst (wegen so einem Mist), dann kannst du das in ganz Deutschland nicht nochmal studieren. Das sollte man einfach mit bedenken. Und Jobs bekommst du momantan als Automatisierungstechniker hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## maxi (26 Oktober 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Also sorry maxi, aber deine Vergleiche hinken ebenfalls.
> 
> Zunächst möchtest du sagen, auf welchen Bachelor du dich die ganze Zeit beziehst. Bachelor, Bachelor (FH), Bachelor (BA)?
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich toll an, kenn ich, ist bei uns die Energieflussdichte.
(Möchte mich jetzt nicht unbeliebt machen)
Das sich die elektrische und magnetische Kraft in einen Magenetfeld ergänzt.
Für dämpfungensberechnung bei einen Signal oder bei Licht benötigst du das. (1/Wellendämpfung)*elektrischer Feldstärke^2 bzw. (1/Medium)*Energie^2. Passt aber nicht bei Skalarwellen und Kristallen.


----------



## MatMer (26 Oktober 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Zur Not sollte es vielleicht auch möglich sein, ein Fernstudium zu beginnen und wenn du merkst es wird zu viel, kannst du immernoch an eine FH wechseln und versuchen dir bereits bestandene Kurse anerkennen zu lassen.


Wenn du dich schlau machst ob man das Fernstudium mitten drin wechseln kann um das vollzeit zu machen würde ich dir raten die ersten 1 1/2 Jahre, also beim Dipl. Ing das Grundstuidum "nebenbei" zu machen.
Und dann wenn der interessante Teil beginng richtig dahin zu gehen...

Der Vorteil wäre du würdest 1 1/2 - 2 Jahre weiterhin gutes Geld verdienen, das Anfangsgerfaffel nebenbei machen und dann zum Abschluss wo wirklich neue Sachen kommen ganz da sein....

Ich hab mich im Grundstudium, ausser Mathe jetzt, wirklich gelangweilt. Frisch vom Fachabi dahin... das war total unsinnig eigentlich

Ich weiß halt nur nich ob das geht einfach so zu wechseln


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der finanzielle Aspekt sehr lukrativ.


 
schrei das nicht so laut rum, sonst habe morgen wieder den briefkasten voller bewerbungen...  


naja mal meine meinung dazu.

ich fände es super wenn frank bei uns bleibt.
so ein studium ist ne tolle sache, und man lernt ne menge dabei - keine frage. aber wenn man den job ein paar jahre macht und sich überall was anschauen kann bzw. fleisig schulungen besucht und auch mal das eine oder andere buch liest oder hier im forum wühlt, kann man sich doch einen ganz anständigen bazen knowhow aneignen.

angenommen wir würden den frank jetzt klonen, und wir schicken einen auf die fh, und der andere bleibt hier.
welcher wird in 4 jahren der begehrtere mann sein?

dann ist da noch das stichwort "titel".
ist der heute noch was wert?
also wenn ich von mir ausgehe, ich habe gerademal einen gesellebrief und dennoch angebote jenseits von 50k bekommen...

bei den letzten zwei arbeitgebern bei denen ich vor meiner selbständigkeit war musste ich nie eine schriftliche bewerbung geschweige denn irgendwelche zeugnisse abliefern - ich hätte genausogut eine abgebrochene ausbildung als frisör haben können.
(eine dieser beiden firmen fällt in die kategorie globalplayer)

@frank
wo bleibt deine bewerbung? 



//edit
das fernstudium überzeugt mich noch nicht 100%
zeitlich gesehen sicher machbar, und wenn sie zu zweit oder vielleicht noch mehr sind, sehe ich auch kein motivationsproblem.
aber in unserem job hat man ohnehin ein sogenvolles leben und immer 1000 sachen im kopf, mit diesem zusätzlichen balast wird es wohl schwierig sich sowohl auf das eine als auch auf das andere richtig zu konzentrieren...


----------



## Kniffo (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> dann ist da noch das stichwort "titel".
> ist der heute noch was wert?
> also wenn ich von mir ausgehe, ich habe gerademal einen gesellebrief und dennoch angebote jenseits von 50k bekommen...



Das kommt sicher auf die Person an. Mit genug Referenzen mag der Titel egal sein, von daher lohnt sich ein nachgeschobenes Studium sicher nicht. Meine Angebote erhalte ich als Abgänger jedoch nur wegen dem Dipl.-Ing.

Wer nach vier Jahren gefragter ist würde mich auch interessieren. Ich würde sagen, bleibt er in seiner Branche evtl. der Frank mit Arbeitserfahrung!? Aber was ist, wenn er die Richtung wechseln will? Ich behaupte, dann hätte er mit dem Ingenieurstitel eine breitere Perspektive. Und wer weiß schon, was in 20 Jahren ist...


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Das kommt sicher auf die Person an. Mit genug Referenzen mag der Titel egal sein, von daher lohnt sich ein nachgeschobenes Studium sicher nicht. Meine Angebote erhalte ich als Abgänger jedoch nur wegen dem Dipl.-Ing.
> 
> Wer nach vier Jahren gefragter ist würde mich auch interessieren. Ich würde sagen, bleibt er in seiner Branche evtl. der Frank mit Arbeitserfahrung!? Aber was ist, wenn er die Richtung wechseln will? Ich behaupte, dann hätte er mit dem Ingenieurstitel eine breitere Perspektive. Und wer weiß schon, was in 20 Jahren ist...


 

jepp so sehe ich das auch.
muss er selber wissen - wobei ich wie gesagt nix dagegen habe wenn er bleibt...


----------



## marlob (26 Oktober 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Das kommt sicher auf die Person an. Mit genug Referenzen mag der Titel egal sein, von daher lohnt sich ein nachgeschobenes Studium sicher nicht. Meine Angebote erhalte ich als Abgänger jedoch nur wegen dem Dipl.-Ing.
> 
> Wer nach vier Jahren gefragter ist würde mich auch interessieren. Ich würde sagen, bleibt er in seiner Branche evtl. der Frank mit Arbeitserfahrung!? Aber was ist, wenn er die Richtung wechseln will? Ich behaupte, dann hätte er mit dem Ingenieurstitel eine breitere Perspektive. Und wer weiß schon, was in 20 Jahren ist...


Ich denke auch das man mit Ing mehr Möglichkeiten hat. Im Moment ist es so, das überall Leute gesucht werden, dann ist es egal ob mit oder ohne Ing. 
Was ist aber in ein paar Jahren, wenn es nicht mehr so boomt?
Ich denke, dann hat man mit Ing mehr Möglichkeiten. Obwohl sehr gute Gesellen, Techniker, Meister auch immer was kriegen werden. Aber mit Ing. ist es halt einfacher. In Deutschland und auch in einigen Nachbarländern von uns, zählen nun mal Titel und Scheine. Ob die Person wirklich etwas kann, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier.

Bei uns in der Firma ist es auch so, das ich bei einem Projekt für einen Ing. höhere Stundenlöhne nehmen kann, als für einen Meister, Techniker.
Obwohl das KnowHow bei allen gleich sein kann.


----------



## Tenlegs (26 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ein Titel zählt in unserem Hause gar nix. Wenn jemand daher kommt der Erfahrung im Job hat, wird der eingestellt und fertig. Wenn jemand aus dem A&D Bereich jahrelang seinen Job gemacht hat nehmen wir den und schicken den Hochschulabsolventen nach Hause.

Bei uns zählt alleine die Berufserfahrung oder Jungspunde zwei Wochen nach der Lehre (die sind noch schön biegsam  )

Und wir sind auch ein Weltmarktführer. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## zotos (26 Oktober 2007)

Tenlegs schrieb:


> ...
> Und wir sind auch ein Weltmarktführer.
> ...



Wenn man die Kriterien lange genug anpasst, kann man fast jede Firma als Weltmarktführer bezeichnen.

Ich arbeite bei einem Weltmarktführer Betrieb in einem Weltmarktführer Konzern.

Aber ich gebe Dir 100% recht.
Ein Hochschulabsolventen wird nicht alleine durch den Abschluss ein Experte. Es wird ja immer gerne behauptet das man im Studium das Lernen lernt. Aber auch das muss jeder einzelne erst mal beweisen.


----------



## jabba (26 Oktober 2007)

Also das der Titel nix bewirkt ist selten, kann aber sein.

Die Frage ist ja wenn ein Personalchef jemanden einstellen soll,
gibt´s eine Stellenbeschreibung und das steht das halt drin.
Und wenn der irgendeine Stelle besetzten muss, wird er nen Teufel tun, jemanden ohne Titel einzustellen.

Ich steh auch nicht auf Titel, für mich zählt z.B. Mathematik viel mehr, einfach weil ich davon ausgehe, das zu unserer Arbeit die Logik und Mathematik wichtiger ist alles andere.
Als ich Mitarbeiter gesucht habe, kam einer mit einem ganzen Ordner.
Der war Dipl. Ing, Schulungen ohne Ende, EPLAN, Siemen SPS.Techniker zusätzlich.
Das steht der in der Werkstatt , sieht einen Schaltschrank und fragt mit Fingerzeig "was ist das denn", ich " ein Motorschutzschalter"
"aha , so etwas hab ich noch nie gesehen"  .
Vor zwanzig Jahren hab ich mich auf einen Posten beworben, der Leiter der Anlage und alle die mich kannten, haben das befürwortet.
Aber keine Chance, die Ausschreibung ging über das Land, und die Vorgabe war Techniker oder Ingenieur.

Ohne Abschluss kann man in dem Job ohne Frage weit kommen, aber manchmal fehlt halt einfach der Schein.
Vielleicht ist das das einzige , wo die Ami´s uns vorraus sind


----------



## jabba (26 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Es wird ja immer gerne behauptet das man im Studium das Lernen lernt. Aber auch das muss jeder einzelne erst mal beweisen.


 
1000% ACK
Hab so einen Fall eingestellt.
3 Jahre Lehre, und Studium :sm23:


----------



## marlob (26 Oktober 2007)

Wir haben bei uns in der Firma auch Techniker und sogar Gesellen (der macht gerade seinen Techniker) beschäftigt, die alle eine Ingenieurstelle besetzen. Und bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen kann ich nicht feststellen das die weniger können. Als Ingenieur in der Automatisierungsbranche ist es meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht schlecht, vorher eine solide Ausbildung absolviert zu haben. Wir haben jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr eine Ing. der hat noch nie einen Schaltschrank von innen gesehen. Den kann man nirgendwo alleine hin schicken 
Aber trotzdem haben wir immer wieder Kunden, die explicit nach einem Ing. fragen, der ihren Auftrag durchführt.
Mit Titel und ner Menge Scheinen von bestandenen Lehrgängen, hat man es hier im Lande nun mal einfacher. Es gibt genug Firmen die da mehr drauf achten als auf jahrelange Erfahrung. Frag mich nicht warum.


----------



## gingele (26 Oktober 2007)

Das jeder der ein Studium absolviert hat ein absoluter Crack ist der alles kann ist auch absoluter Quatsch, das geht ja auch nicht da einfach die praktische Erfahrung fehlt. Aber das was man im Studium lernt, gerade die Theorie, und dies dann mit der Berufserfahrung einsetzt ist auf jeden fall kein Fehler.

Und jemand der nicht studiert hat ist noch lange nicht blöder als einer der studiert hat. Was nicht heißt das jeder der studiert hat blöd ist. 

Aber manchmal wird halt auch nach dem Titel gefragt.


----------



## marlob (26 Oktober 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> 1000% ACK
> Hab so einen Fall eingestellt.
> 3 Jahre Lehre, und Studium :sm23:



Naja, der hat im Studium doch das lernen gelernt, dann bring ihm mal was bei


----------



## gingele (26 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Hab morgen wieder eine Bachelor da, ich Quetsch ihn jetzt für dich mal ordentlich aus


 
maxi was hast du jetzt eigentlich rausgekriegt


----------



## jabba (26 Oktober 2007)

Hallo gingele,

im Prinzip kann ich dich nur beneiden.
So eine Diskussionsmöglichkeit wie hier hatte ich nicht.
In der Beziehung ist das Internet schon eine schöne Sache,
auch wenn es manchmal aus dem Ruder läuft.

Du siehst aber hier, wir können nur Gedanken und Ideen liefern,
und niemals eine Lösung.

Ich hoffe das Du auf Grund unserer Ratschläge usw. doch eine Entscheidung finden kannst.

Ich bin damals als normaler "Elektriker", mit sagen wir mal erweiterten Kenntnissen in so eine Firma gekommen wie Du jetzt.
Irgenwann kam ich auch an den Punkt, wie geht´s weiter, was kommt danach. Ich hab damals für meine Verhältnisse sehr gut verdient. 
Abendschule hab ich bei meinem Kollegen gesehen und kam nicht in Frage, irgendwann fiel dann die Entscheidung (bestimmt durch betriebliche Gründe).
Kündigung, Meister in Vollzeit, dann noch Betriebswirt des Handwerks, und dann Selbstständigkeit.

Der Titel ist aus heutiger Sicht vieleicht nicht wichtig, aber wenn es bei euch mal nicht mehr klappt, sehr hilfreich. 
Hab auch mal gestöbert, der Bachelor würde mich auch noch reizen.


----------



## jabba (26 Oktober 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Naja, der hat im Studium doch das lernen gelernt, dann bring ihm mal was bei


 
Naja , der hat den Abschluss vergeigt,
und im ersten Jahr war auch alles Prima, aber dann war Stillstand.
Wahrscheinlich war dann "dä kopp voll", wie man in Köln so sagt.

Und dan nicht weil wir in "Kop" programieren,
.....
aber vieleicht ist es das ja


----------



## gingele (26 Oktober 2007)

Ich bin euch auch wirklich dankbar das ihr mir Tipps und Ratschläge liefert.

Ich weiß das die Entscheidung bei mir liegt, aber ich wollte mit dem Thema einfach mal sehen, was ihr alle vom Forum für Bildungswege gewählt habt, da ihr in dem Bereich einfach Erfahrung und Kenntnisse habt.


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Also das der Titel nix bewirkt ist selten, kann aber sein.
> 
> Die Frage ist ja wenn ein Personalchef jemanden einstellen soll,
> gibt´s eine Stellenbeschreibung und das steht das halt drin.
> Und wenn der irgendeine Stelle besetzten muss, wird er nen Teufel tun, jemanden ohne Titel einzustellen.


 
der personalchef tut in dem fall garnichts bzw. er ist nicht in der lage dazu. ich bin mir sicher das in solchen branchen das meiste über headhunter läuft, und die haben - wenn sie sich spezialisiert haben - einen anderen riecher für gute leute als der herr personalchef...

abgesehen davon besorgen sich die abteilungsverantwortlichen ihre leute häufig selber bzw. kollegen knüpfen unterwegs kontakte - der herr personalchef darf dann bestenfalls noch seine unterschrift drunter setzen und irgendeinen fetzen in seinen ordner einsortieren...





gingele schrieb:


> Und jemand der nicht studiert hat ist noch lange nicht blöder als einer der studiert hat. Was nicht heißt das jeder der studiert hat blöd ist.


 
was ist das für eine logic? sauft ihr schon wieder bier im büro?


----------



## gingele (26 Oktober 2007)

ja wir saufen wieder im Büro, anderst hält man die Knechtschaft bei dir auch nicht aus


----------



## Tenlegs (26 Oktober 2007)

Was ich persönlich auch ganz Klasse finde ist das die alten Säcke wieder gefragt sind.

Wir haben jemanden in einem Produktionsbereich aus den 70ern, der Kollege war bei der Einstellung schon Mitte 50.

Er kann reparieren - so richtig reparieren.  Kurvenscheibe schrott - baut er mal eben eine neue. Und nix mit Hyper CNC Fräse. Die Fräse ist so alt wie er.


----------



## marlob (26 Oktober 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> ja wir saufen wieder im Büro, anderst hält man die Knechtschaft bei dir auch nicht aus


Wann kann ich bei euch anfangen, wenn man während der Arbeitszeit saufen darf, macht so ein bischen Knechtschaft nichts aus

Weil wenn ich was gelernt habe im Studium:
Bier und Pizza schmecken zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit :sm24:


----------



## Tenlegs (26 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn man die Kriterien lange genug anpasst, kann man fast jede Firma als Weltmarktführer bezeichnen.



Lieber Fönig - auch du hast unsere Produkte schon mal im Mund gehabt. 


hast aber recht.


----------



## jabba (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> der personalchef tut in dem fall garnichts bzw. er ist nicht in der lage dazu. ich bin mir sicher das in solchen branchen das meiste über headhunter läuft, und die haben - wenn sie sich spezialisiert haben - einen anderen riecher für gute leute als der herr personalchef...
> 
> abgesehen davon besorgen sich die abteilungsverantwortlichen ihre leute häufig selber bzw. kollegen knüpfen unterwegs kontakte - der herr personalchef darf dann bestenfalls noch seine unterschrift drunter setzen und irgendeinen fetzen in seinen ordner einsortieren...
> 
> was ist das für eine logic? sauft ihr schon wieder bier im büro?


 
Hallo Markus,
ich denke du siehts das zu bezogen auf deinen Bereich. Es mag solche Leute geben auch Headhunter, wobei die in unserem Bereich eher selten unterwegs sind. 
Ich find die Aussage von Gingele auch voll OK.
Apropos´s ich sitze schon zu Hause, und zieh mir meinen Rotwein  .
Bei manchen Firmen geht das, bei manchen nicht.
EDITH sagt : Ich meine das einstellen ohne Diplom und nur nach Qualli , und nicht das saufen.
Bin vor kurzem noch von einem Endkunden gefragt worden.
"So was wie Sie haben wir gesucht, hätten Sie nicht Lust"
Als die erfahren haben das ich kein Ingeneueueurur bin, sind die aus allen Wolken gefallen und haben einen Rückzieher gemacht.

Also Markus, ich verdanke solchen Firmen wie Deiner das was ich heute bin, und auch wenn Du es geschafft hast... es gibt für alle eine Zeit danach!
Manche Sachen laufen in Deutschland halt auf ihren eigenen Wegen,
auch wenn da mitterweile Bewegung drin ist. (z.B. Aderkennzeichnung)


----------



## Tenlegs (26 Oktober 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> "So was wie Sie haben wir gesucht, hätten Sie nicht Lust"
> Als die erfahren haben das ich kein Ingeneueueurur bin, sind die aus allen Wolken gefallen und haben einen Rückzieher gemacht.



Und das liegt genau daran, das viele "Entscheider" gar keinen Plan haben über was sie da entscheiden. Weils ganz einfach Luftpumpen sind.

Ich habe einen  Doppeldoktor vor der Nase sitzen. Ist in der Branche der Män schlechthin. Mit dem hab ich sein erstes Projekt realisiert - er hat das Projekt geplant.
Wenn ich heute an der Anlage vorbei gehe bekomme ich immer noch ne rote Birne - NULL FUNKTION - sieht nur geil aus.


----------



## Exmexx (26 Oktober 2007)

Tenlegs schrieb:


> Ich habe einen  Doppeldoktor vor der Nase sitzen. Ist in der Branche der Män schlechthin. Mit dem hab ich sein erstes Projekt realisiert - er hat das Projekt geplant.
> Wenn ich heute an der Anlage vorbei gehe bekomme ich immer noch ne rote Birne - NULL FUNKTION - sieht nur geil aus.



Ich lach mich kaputt. Wieso hast du toller Typ ihn den nicht beraten wie es richtig geht?  
Diese Diskussion verliert an Sachlichkeit. Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch Kloputzer die ihr Klo nicht richtig putzen. Und juckt es irgendjemanden?
Frage an dich: Wenn du so toll bist wieso hast du nicht studiert deinen Dr. gemacht und hättest das Projekt richtig realisiert?

Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt, Neid muss man sich erarbeiten!


----------



## jabba (26 Oktober 2007)

das heisst der Titel kann, aber muss nicht nützlich sein.

Und wer verdient mehr, der Dr.Dr. oder Du.

Es ist ein umdenken im Gange, aber das braucht Zeit.
Es ist die Frage , wie lange dauert der Prozess,
jeder kann es schaffen, aber muss nicht.

Vor 30Jahren, waren die Jungs von den Rechenzentren die Herscher über alles, heute sieht die Welt bei denen auch anders aus.

@gingele
Du hast am Anfang geschrieben das Du ein Studium in Aussicht hast,
wie war das denn gemeint.
Je nachdem wie alt Du bist, hast Du ja noch ein paar Jahre Zeit zum entscheiden, das Problem ist nur das Geld... man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran.


----------



## Kniffo (29 Oktober 2007)

@gingele
Bei der Wahl zwischen Diplom und Bachelor würde ich zur Zeit auf jeden Fall das Diplom nehmen. Der Dipl.-Ing. ist in Deutschland ein Titel, der dem  Bachelor überlegen ist. Eine Weiterbildung zum Master ist in den meisten Studiengängen nur den Besten vorbehalten (und kostet dann noch mehr Zeit als das Diplom).

Der Bachelor hat den Vorteil, dass er ein international anerkannter Titel ist. Hast du also Ambitionen ins Auslang zu gehen, also dich direkt im Ausland zu bewerben, wäre das evtl. die bessere Lösung. Das Diplom müsstest du dann erst anerkennen lassen und deine Diplomarbeit ggf. noch übersetzen. Hier in Deutschland solltest du aber mit dem Dipl.-Ing. besser beraten sein.
Lässt du dich von einer Firma ins Ausland schicken ist das Diplom natürlich kein Hindernis.


----------



## zotos (29 Oktober 2007)

Also den Titel des Diplom Ingenieurs in Teilzeit zu erlangen und nebenbei noch im Bereich der Automatisierung voll zu arbeiten halte ich für ein sehr ehrgeiziges Ziel. 

Wie sieht es denn mit dem zeitlichen Aufwand aus? 
Ist hier jemand im Forum der das in Teilzeit/Fernstudium bewältigt hat?


----------



## Markus (29 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also den Titel des Diplom Ingenieurs in Teilzeit zu erlangen und nebenbei noch im Bereich der Automatisierung voll zu arbeiten halte ich für ein sehr ehrgeiziges Ziel.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit dem zeitlichen Aufwand aus?
> Ist hier jemand im Forum der das in Teilzeit/Fernstudium bewältigt hat?


 

jepp, ich denke wenn er ein studium machen will, dann in vollzeit.


----------



## PeterEF (29 Oktober 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Bei der Wahl zwischen Diplom und Bachelor würde ich zur Zeit auf jeden Fall das Diplom nehmen. Der Dipl.-Ing. ist in Deutschland ein Titel, der dem Bachelor überlegen ist. Eine Weiterbildung zum Master ist in den meisten Studiengängen nur den Besten vorbehalten (und kostet dann noch mehr Zeit als das Diplom).


 
Klar: Dipl.-Ing. entspricht ja auch einem Master-Abschluß. 
Gibt es eigentlich in Deutschland noch Diplom-Studiengänge die nicht auf Bachelor und Master umgestellt sind bzw. gerade umgestellt werden?


----------



## MatMer (29 Oktober 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Klar: Dipl.-Ing. entspricht ja auch einem Master-Abschluß.
> Gibt es eigentlich in Deutschland noch Diplom-Studiengänge die nicht auf Bachelor und Master umgestellt sind bzw. gerade umgestellt werden?



Meines Wissens nach MÜSSEN die FHs und Unis jetzt umstellen. Meine FH war mit eine der letzten mit Dipl. Ing, die zum WS 06/07 angefangen haben werden noch Ing. die dieses Jahr angefangen haben Bachelor.

Und das ein Master und der Ing. als gleichwertig angesehen werden bezweifle ich... der Master "steht" überm Ing.


----------



## e4sy (29 Oktober 2007)

der Master ist gleichwertig mit dem uni-dipl.-ing....
master(FH) gibts (noch) nicht


----------



## trinitaucher (29 Oktober 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> ...das ein Master und der Ing. als gleichwertig angesehen werden bezweifle ich... der Master "steht" überm Ing.





			
				e4sy schrieb:
			
		

> der Master ist gleichwertig mit dem uni-dipl.-ing....
> master(FH) gibts (noch) nicht


Diese Unterscheidung ist einzig in den Lehrpläne möglich, wo man im direkten Vergleich zwischen Dipl. und Master schon an der Regelstudiendauer sehen kann, dass der Master theoretisch "länger" studiert als ein Dipl.-Ing (FH).
Unis und FHs bieten Master-Studiengänge an. Und je nach Hochschule dauert der aufm Bachelor aufbauende Master 3 bis 4 Semester. Nen Uni-Master ist i.d.R. auch mit 4 Semestern angesetzt, also theoretisch kein Unterschied mehr zwischen FH und Uni.

In Zukunft wird die bisher klare Trennung zwischen FH und Uni aufgeweicht. Da auch FHs den Master ausbilden, wird es in Zukunft keine Unterschiede zwischen FH und Uni geben, außer an den wirklichen Inhalten, wo die FH mehr praxislastig, die Uni mehr forschungsintensiver platziert sein wird.
Das ist auch der Zankapfel: Unis beanspruchen den Master allein für sich, FHs wollen aber nicht nur den (aus Sicht des Dipl.-Ing. (FH)) minder qualifizierten, bzw. weniger zeitintensiven Bachelor ausbilden.
In der Praxis wird die angepeilte "Vereinheitlichung" in Deutschland wieder nichts, denn eine Uni wird einen FH-Master-Absolventen immer noch nicht so leicht promovieren lassen, wie sie es bei den eigenen Master-Leuten tun würde. Die FHs wiederum versuchen das Image des Bachelors aufzubessern, indem sie die im Vergleich zum Diplom fehlenden zwei Semester Studienzeit durch Straffung des Lehrplans ausgleichen wollen.

Das Bachelor-Master-System lässt sich dummerweise nicht auf die historisch gewachsene deutsche Hochschullandschaft übertragen.

Sowas kommt bei einer "Reform" heraus... im Endeffekt will doch wieder keiner etwas von seinem Kuchen abgeben.


----------



## gingele (29 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem zeitlichen Aufwand aus?
> Ist hier jemand im Forum der das in Teilzeit/Fernstudium bewältigt hat?


 
das würde mich auch brennend interessieren


----------



## gravieren (29 Oktober 2007)

Hi

Meine "Wenigkeit"


----------



## zotos (29 Oktober 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Meine "Wenigkeit"



Du überschlägst Dich ja gerade vor lauter Informationen.

Berichte mal bitte etwas ausführlicher und verzichte auf Prosa.


----------



## gravieren (29 Oktober 2007)

Hi

Hab ich doch schon hier.   :???: 


Siehe  #5   hier in der Diskusion.


Wollte "doppelinformationen" vermeiden.
Auch Bytes kosten Geld


----------



## zotos (29 Oktober 2007)

Da steht aber doch Techniker...



gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe meine Techniker in Teilzeit beim DAG-Würzburg gemacht.
> 
> ...




...und nichts vom Dipl. Ing.


----------



## gravieren (29 Oktober 2007)

Hi Zotos


Beginn der Diskusion:


> Jetzt will mich Markus und Joe nicht ziehen lassen, und bieten mir alles mögliche damit ich bleibe. Jetzt würd mich es mal interessieren was ihr so gemacht habt und ob jemand erfahrungen mit einem Fernstudium hat und ob dieses auch positiv angesehen wird.


 





> Jetzt würd mich es mal interessieren was ihr so gemacht habt


Fernstudium zum Techniker




> und ob jemand erfahrungen mit einem Fernstudium hat und ob dieses auch positiv angesehen wird


Ja, habe mittlerweile einen Job und etliches an "Kohle"


@Zotos


> ...und nichts vom Dipl. Ing...


Stimmt, auch nicht beim anfang der Diskusion.


----------



## Exmexx (29 Oktober 2007)

Aber der Techniker ist kein Studium,sondern eine Weiterbildung!
So ganz nüchtern betrachtet!


----------



## Question_mark (30 Oktober 2007)

*Qualität*

Hallo,



			
				PeterEF schrieb:
			
		

> Klar: Dipl.-Ing. entspricht ja auch einem Master-Abschluß.


Eigentlich mein entschiedenes "Nein" dazu, der Dipl.-Ing wird an der Fachhochschule erworben, der Master doch wohl eher an einer Universität ???
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass mein Wissen darüber aus der Zeit stammt, in der doch die Trennung des Ingenieurstudiums an der Uni und an der FH qualitativ sehr auseinandergingen und der Dipl-Ing aus der FH nur ein Ingenieur zweiter Klasse war...



			
				PeterEF schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich in Deutschland noch Diplom-Studiengänge die nicht auf Bachelor und Master umgestellt sind bzw. gerade umgestellt werden?


Kann ich nicht verbindlich beantworten, aber da muss ich doch mal eine kleine Frage hinterherschieben : Müssen wir nicht mal zwischen Studiengängen auf Basis Fachhochschule und Universität unterscheiden ????
Und ich habe mich schon bei einigen Dipl-Ing's gefragt, wie die überhaupt durch das Studium gekommen sind  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## e4sy (30 Oktober 2007)

ich denke ob man berufsbegleitend studieren kann, oder nicht, hängt von der individuellen arbeitssituation ab.
wenn du um 16.00 uhr nach hause gehen kannst, is es garkein problem um 17uhr in der uni/fh oder vor seinen büchern zu sitzen.
hast du keine festen arbeitszeiten und machst öfters mal überstunden verzögert sich das studium natürlich.

bei mir war´s so, dass ich nach sechs von sechs semestern fertig war. aber auch nur, weil ich das erste jahr quasi vollzeit, also jeden abend vor-ort war und somit rund vier semester in zwei abgerissen habe. für die fehlenden zwei semester habe ich dann 2 jahre gebraucht, weil ich auch öfter mal bis 20uhr auf der baustelle hing und somit die motivation auf grund mangelnder zeit immer geringer wurde...


----------



## PeterEF (30 Oktober 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Eigentlich mein entschiedenes "Nein" dazu, der Dipl.-Ing wird an der Fachhochschule erworben, der Master doch wohl eher an einer Universität ???...


Es gibt ja unterschiedliche Dipl.-Ing. in D:

Uniabschluß: Dipl.-Ing.            -> entspricht Master
FH:             Dipl.-Ing.(FH)      -> irgendwo zwischen Bachelor und Master 
BA:             Dipl.-Ing.(BA)      -> ?????

Problem scheint zu sein, das es beim Bachelor und Master nicht mehr dran steht, wo der Abschluß herstammt, die Unis sind sauer das die FH's auch Master ausbilden wollen, nach deren Meinung würde darunter die Qualität leiden.



> Und ich habe mich schon bei einigen Dipl-Ing's gefragt, wie die überhaupt durch das Studium gekommen sind


Ich frag mich bei etlichen Meistern die ich so treffe, wo die ihre Meisterschule gemacht haben.


----------



## e4sy (30 Oktober 2007)

so schauts aus... 
BA wird doch beispielsweise von Siemens angeboten und dann auch überwiegend nur "intern" eingesetzt, oder wie war das?


Ich hatte mal einen meister, der das stern- und das dreieckschütz gleichzeitig anziehen lassen wollte... seit dem war klar, dass jeder meister werden kann... *duck*


----------



## zotos (30 Oktober 2007)

Das ist doch immer so man trifft einen Vollpfosten und bezieht sein Versagen auf eine ganze Gruppe die zufällig den gleichen Abschluss/Titel hat.

Wo bei ich auch Vorurteile habe. Ich bin gegenüber Dipl. Ing. die keine Lehre vorhergemacht haben immer skeptisch. Auch der ganze Vorpraktikums Zirkus ändert da meist leider nichts an dem Defizit.


----------



## trinitaucher (30 Oktober 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Es gibt ja unterschiedliche Dipl.-Ing. in D:
> 
> Uniabschluß: Dipl.-Ing.            -> entspricht Master
> FH:             Dipl.-Ing.(FH)      -> irgendwo zwischen Bachelor und Master
> ...


Im Zuge der "Reform" können sowohl Unis, als auch FHs Bachelor und Master ausbilden. Hab ich doch weiter oben schon angedeutet: Das Ba/Ma-System passt nicht 1:1 auf unsere historisch gewachsene Hochschullandschaft.

Nen regulärer Master dauert im Schnitt 10 Semester (vergl. Uni-Diplom), nen regulärer Bachelor 6 Semester. Nen FH-Diplom dauert regulär 8 Semester.
Allein schon daran erkennt man theoretisch den Umfang der Lehre. Nun bilden aber auch FHs den Master aus, und veranschlagen 9 bis 10 Semester. Aber zusätzlich wollen einige FHs den kompletten Lehrstoff des FH-Diploms in die 6 Semester Bachelor reinpressen, um die "Qualität" nicht einzubüßen.
In Zukunft wird man anhand des Titels nicht mehr unterscheiden können, ob jemand vonner Uni oder FH kommt. Und selbst heute sagt dies nichts über die Qualifikation aus! Es gibt Uni-Studiengänge, die weniger Lehrstoff in 10 Semestern vermitteln als ein entsprechender FH-Studiengang mit 8 Semestern. Das hängt u. A. vom Umfang des "Selbststudiums" ab. Wer sich aufer Uni so gerade durch die Prüfungen hangelt, bekommt i.d.R. trotzdem sein Diplom.
Hinzu kommt, dass durch die vielen Angebote von Fernstudiengängen selbst die FH-Diplome untereinander schwer zu vergleichen sind.


----------



## trinitaucher (30 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wo bei ich auch Vorurteile habe. Ich bin gegenüber Dipl. Ing. die keine Lehre vorhergemacht haben immer skeptisch. Auch der ganze Vorpraktikums Zirkus ändert da meist leider nichts an dem Defizit.


Was nutz einem ne Lehre, wenn die mit dem Studienfach nichts zu tun hat?
Vorpraktika sind dazu da, gerade den Leuten, die keine Lehre haben, wenigstens etwas vom "Hände schmutzig machen" beizubringen, nicht, um 3 1/2 Jahre Ausbildung zu ersetzen.


----------



## e4sy (30 Oktober 2007)

ich fands lustig, als damals - im dritten semester oder so um den dreh - die "ungelernten" zum ersten mal einen widerstand in den fingern hatten... "ach... so sehen die dinger aus?!?" hehe...


----------



## trinitaucher (30 Oktober 2007)

e4sy schrieb:


> ich fands lustig, als damals - im dritten semester oder so um den dreh - die "ungelernten" zum ersten mal einen widerstand in den fingern hatten... "ach... so sehen die dinger aus?!?" hehe...


Ich bin auch "ungelernt", hatte aber nen gutes Grundpraktikum (was vom Inhalt her meinem Studiengang entsprach) und mehrere (auch freiwillige) Praktika absolviert. Die Praktikumsordnung der Hochschulen sind auch sehr unterschiedlich was den geforderten Inhalt angeht (bei mir war's recht streng). Hinzu kommt, dass die Praktika evtl. als "lästige Pflicht" empfunden werden und im Endeffekt nicht viel bei rumkommt.... es kommt immer auf das Engagement des einzelnen an.
Genauso, wie ein Diplom (egal ob Uni oder FH) nicht automatisch "besser qualifiziert" bedeutet.... evtl. sogar nur "besser bezahlt"


----------



## Markus (30 Oktober 2007)

e4sy schrieb:


> ich denke ob man berufsbegleitend studieren kann, oder nicht, hängt von der individuellen arbeitssituation ab.
> wenn du um 16.00 uhr nach hause gehen kannst, is es garkein problem um 17uhr in der uni/fh oder vor seinen büchern zu sitzen.
> hast du keine festen arbeitszeiten und machst öfters mal überstunden verzögert sich das studium natürlich.
> 
> bei mir war´s so, dass ich nach sechs von sechs semestern fertig war. aber auch nur, weil ich das erste jahr quasi vollzeit, also jeden abend vor-ort war und somit rund vier semester in zwei abgerissen habe. für die fehlenden zwei semester habe ich dann 2 jahre gebraucht, weil ich auch öfter mal bis 20uhr auf der baustelle hing und somit die motivation auf grund mangelnder zeit immer geringer wurde...


 

bedeutet das dass du ein fernstudium gemacht hast oder hast du ein normales studium an einer fh nebenher gemacht oder hast du ein ba-studium gemacht?

ich denke so ein fernstudium alleine zu machen ist keine gute idee, deshalb denke ich auch wenn er es machen will, dann soll er an die fh.
inzwischen hat sich noch jemand bei uns dazu bereiterklärt mit frank zusammen ein fernstudium zu machen. (nein nicht ich - ich bin zu doof für sowas) wenn es zwei sind die sowieso im büro den ganzen tag nebeneinander sitzen sieht die welt wieder anders aus.

das könnte was werden...


----------



## jabba (30 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> (nein nicht ich - ich bin zu doof für sowas) wenn es zwei sind die sowieso im büro den ganzen tag nebeneinander sitzen sieht die welt wieder anders aus.
> 
> das könnte was werden...


 
Dann mach bloß mit, sonst sitzen die zwei im Büro über den Aufgaben, und Du must die Arbeit machen  .


----------



## Markus (30 Oktober 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Dann mach bloß mit, sonst sitzen die zwei im Büro über den Aufgaben, und Du must die Arbeit machen  .


 
na dann bleibt ja alles beim alten...


----------



## marlob (30 Oktober 2007)

e4sy schrieb:


> ich fands lustig, als damals - im dritten semester oder so um den dreh - die "ungelernten" zum ersten mal einen widerstand in den fingern hatten... "ach... so sehen die dinger aus?!?" hehe...



Bei uns haben die "ungelernten" ständig irgendwelche Oszis oder andere Messgeräte zerschossen. Die durften später nichts mehr einschalten ohne das der Laboring. alles kontrolliert hat.
Dafür hatten wir Real/Hauptschüler mit Ausbildung und Fachabitur unsere Probleme mit Mathe und so.

Aber ich meine auch, das es besser ist ne Ausbildung zu haben, wenn man nicht gerade auf die Uni und dann in die Forschung will. Es ist immer von Vorteil, wenn man als Ingenieur den Elektromonteuren zeigen kann wie es geht. Sonst tanzen die einem auf der Nase rum


----------



## eYe (30 Oktober 2007)

Moinsen,

ich habe mein Abitur hinter mich gebracht, dann 9 Monate Bundeswehr und mich dann für ein Studium "Informations- und Elektrotechnik" mit späterem Schwerpunkt Automatisierungstechnik entschieden.

Angefangen habe ich an einer Technischen Universität, wo mir aber nach Algebra I+II, Analysis I+II, Boolsche Algebra I, etc bei den noch übrigen Scheinen wie Komplexe Funktionen, Netzwerktheorie usw die Lust noch im Grundstudium vergangen ist.

Einige Bekannte vor mir waren schon vorher auf die FH gewechselt und ich habe selbiges getan. Ausschlaggebend war im Endeffekt das an der TU quasi keine SPS existiert.
Najo, das Niveau an der TU war sehr hoch und so wurden alleine in den ersten beiden Semestern 50% aussortiert.

An der FH habe ich mich schnell eingelebt, sehr viel praxisbezogener und die Professoren sind wirklich für die Studenten und die Lehre da und nicht für ihre eigene Forschung.
Das Niveau an der FH fand ich allerdings eher etwas zu low, meiner Meinung nach werden da zuviele Leute durchgeschleift die den Titel nicht verdient haben.

Ich bin nun mittlerweile mit allen Scheinen durch und bin an meiner Diplomarbeit dran 

Wenn ich heute nochmal wählen könnte, würde ich meinen Hauptschulabschluß machen, dann ein Lehre und dann das Studium. Leider wußte ich in der Schulzeit noch nicht so wirklich wohin es einmal gehen soll.

@Themenersteller

Ich kann dir nur raten deinen Dipl.-Ing. zu machen wenn du die Chance dazu hast. In erster Linie weil du damit sicherlich später mehr verdienen wirst. (Siemens zahlt momentan z.B. für Frischlinge von der FH ~40k € Brutto im Jahr)
Von einem Fernstudium würde ich dir aber abraten, ich zumindestens möchte die vielen Praktika und besonders die Projekte im Studium nicht missen. Auch der Kontakt zu gleichgesinnten bringt einen irgendwo einen Schritt weiter.
Aber ich denke das es möglich sein sollte Teilzeit nebenbei zu arbeiten und das Studium durchzuziehen. Ich persönlich habe mein ganzes Studium über gearbeitet und war eigentlich nur bei den Pflichveranstaltungen anwesend. Und habe auch mal ein Semester ausgesetzt für ein großes Projekt in der Firma.
Ist allerdings eine zweischneidiges Schwert, wenn du wirklich was lernen willst brauchst du 100% deiner Zeit fürs Studium, wenn du nur den Titel willst (so wie ich) dann arbeite nebenbei weiter


----------



## e4sy (5 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> bedeutet das dass du ein fernstudium gemacht hast oder hast du ein normales studium an einer fh nebenher gemacht oder hast du ein ba-studium gemacht?
> 
> ...



ich habe erst ein diplom (fh) in vollzeit und anschließend einen master berufsbegleitend gemacht...
aber ob berufsbegleitend präsenzstudium oder fernstudium, kostet beides überwindung und diziplin...

wünsche euch viel erfolg


----------



## maxi (5 November 2007)

Das tolle am Studieren sind ja eigentlich die viele Freizeit, das Saufen und die Mädels 
Dafür gibt es das Sommerpartysemester und das Winterausruhsemester

Beide unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich in  der Form des Konsums.
Im Sommersemester wird gesoffen und im Wintersemester Gekifft.


----------



## PeterEF (5 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Das tolle am Studieren sind ja eigentlich ...... und die Mädels


 
Du solltest mal eine TU von innen anschauen - ich kenne wenige Veranstaltungen mit mehr Männerüberschuß als eine Vorlesung Regelungstechnik


----------



## marlob (5 November 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Du solltest mal eine TU von innen anschauen - ich kenne wenige Veranstaltungen mit mehr Männerüberschuß als eine Vorlesung Regelungstechnik


Gibt es überhaupt Frauen dort (FH, TU oder UNI)? Ich habe in meinen 8 Semestern, die ich studiert habe, nur eine einzige Frau bei uns im Fachbereich gesehen und die war nach dem Grundstudium auch wieder verschwunden 
Da war man froh, wenn man ab und zu mal zu ner Party bei den BWLern eingeladen war


----------



## maxi (5 November 2007)

Kein wunder das nix aus euch geworden ist 

Also in der Lesung wird geschlafen, da ist gut wnen keien Frauen da sind.
Ausserdem dröhnt da der Kopf eh noch so vom Saufen bzw. Kiffen.

Vorweg mal, BWLèr sidn alle Schwul und Lesben.

Ich müsste di ePartys mit den Psychologinen oder Pedagoginen machen 
Da sind 90% Frauen und eh alle Gute aussehen udn nen Sprung in der Schüssel  Der erklärste nur noch das dir die Philosophie des Werbens momentan zu wieder ist und es doch einfächer währe direkt auf den Punkt zu kommen. Zu dirketen wilden ungezügelten Sex ohne Einschränkungen


----------



## zotos (5 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Kein wunder das nix aus euch geworden ist
> 
> Also in der Lesung wird geschlafen, da ist gut wnen keien Frauen da sind.
> Ausserdem dröhnt da der Kopf eh noch so vom Saufen bzw. Kiffen.
> ...



Und was schließen wir daraus fürs Fernstudium -> Telefonsex?


----------



## maxi (5 November 2007)

Hm wenn man jetzt wie Watson das ganze Kombiniert müssten die mit Ferstudium dann hammer Noten haben und sich auskennen. Da die sich dann wirklich damit befassen.


----------



## marlob (5 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Vorweg mal, BWLèr sidn alle Schwul und Lesben.


Also die schwulen nehmen einen wenigstens nicht die Frauen weg und die Lesben waren alle Bi 
Dann trinkste erst mal gut einen und nimmst dir dann 2 Bi-Frauen mit 

Musst nur aufpassen, das du nicht zuviel kiffst, dann kriegste nämlich nicht die Bi-Frauen sondern die anderen :sm23:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 November 2007)

Und was passiert, wenn man gleichzeitig kifft und sauft?  

Man schreibt nur noch Mist:



maxi schrieb:


> Das tolle am Studieren sind ja eigentlich die viele Freizeit, das Saufen und die Mädels
> Dafür gibt es das Sommerpartysemester und das Winterausruhsemester
> 
> Beide unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich in der Form des Konsums.
> Im Sommersemester wird gesoffen und im Wintersemester Gekifft.


----------



## marlob (5 November 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Und was passiert, wenn man gleichzeitig kifft und sauft?
> 
> Man schreibt nur noch Mist:



... und diese Diskussion driftet vom eigentlichen Thema weg. Vielleicht sollte man daraus einen eigenen Thread machen. 
"Wie wirken sich Saufen, Kiffen und Sex auf die Note im Studium bzw. beim Meister/Techniker aus"
Kann man eine Weiterbildung überhaupt erfolgreich zu Ende bringen ohne das man den oben genannten Verführungen verfällt?


----------



## gingele (12 November 2007)

Hi @all 

erstmal ein dickes Lob an alle das ihr so kräftig gepostet habt und ihr mir Anregungen und Ideen geliefert habt. Ich hätte nie gedacht dass der Thread fast hundert Beiträge erhält.

DANKE

Schlussendlich ist es meine Entscheidung, und ich habe mich jetzt für ein Studium Anfang März an einer Fachhochschule entschieden.

Ich will aber Markus und Joe dennoch helfen wenn Not an Mann ist, ich bin ja dann nicht aus der Welt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## zotos (12 November 2007)

Dann wünsche ich Dir: Viel Erfolg!


----------



## marlob (12 November 2007)

@Gingele
An welche FH willst du denn. Wenn du dir eine FH ausssuchst die nicht allzu weit weg ist, dann kannst du ja samstags und in den Semesterferien weiter bei Markus arbeiten. Man verdient sich schön was dabei und man bleibt im Job (Praxiserfahrung) besser als irgendwo Taxi zu fahren oder kellnern. 
Hab ich auch so gemacht.

Aber auch von mir: Viel Erfolg


----------



## gingele (12 November 2007)

@marlob

An die HS Ravensburg-Weingarten
die FH ist ca. 30km entfernt sprich ich werd jeden Tag dorthin fahren und wohn weiterhin zu Hause und von dort aus sind es 300m bis zur Firma also das wär kein Problem.


----------



## marlob (12 November 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> @marlob
> 
> An die HS Ravensburg-Weingarten
> die FH ist ca. 30km entfernt sprich ich werd jeden Tag dorthin fahren und wohn weiterhin zu Hause und von dort aus sind es 300m bis zur Firma also das wär kein Problem.


Also das Studentenleben macht viel mehr Spass, wenn man direkt vor Ort wohnt. Das sollte man irgendwie nicht verpassen. Man hat auch viel mehr Ruhe zum lernen, als zu Hause wo ständig jemand was von einem will.
Ausserdem läufst du Gefahr, wenn du zu Hause wohnst, das Markus dich jeden Tag in Anspruch nimmt und du garnicht zum lernen kommst


----------



## gingele (12 November 2007)

ja das hab ich schon oft gehört, dass das Studium auch eine super Zeit ist. Aber wenn ich auch ne Wohnung dort nehmen würde, wär ich ja nicht all zu weit weg um bei Markus weiterzuarbeiten.

Es sei denn es war am Tag davor ne Studentenfete .


----------



## gingele (3 September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich zieh jetzt nochmal den alten Beitrag raus, den ich vor knapp 4 Jahren mal gepostet habe. Thema: Studium oder Fernstudium ???

Ich habe am Montag meine Bachelorarbeit abgegeben und kann jetzt mein Fazit daraus ziehn. Ich habe mich für ein Vollzeit-Studium entschieden, was für mich das Richtige war. Gerade in der Prüfungszeit war viel Stress geboten, welchen ich mir nicht neben einem Beruf her geben will. Die, die neben dem Beruf her studieren RESPEKT ich würds nicht machen. Das wollt ich noch loswerden, damit der Tread sauber abgeschlossen ist .

Noch ein großes Lob ans Forum die mir teiweise sehr bei aufkommenden Fragen und Problemen im Studium weitergeholfen haben. Ob eigene Fragen oder durch die Verwendung der Suchfunktion.

Gruß Frank


----------

